# E-Collar Training



## DPGlastron (Aug 23, 2012)

I have a 8 month old Vizsla. He is very smart and knows all his commands but tends to get distracted and non responsive. I know he is still young and I work with him alot! I have done quite a bit of research on training with an e-collar and just purchased the Sport Dog Basic from Tri-Tronics. I have studied the subject of properly training with the collar without over correction. 

My question is to anyone who has used an e-collar or knows about them. What is a good age to introduce the e-collar. I have ready a ton of different opinions on this and would love some input. Is 8 months too early?

Dustin P.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Bought it on sale.. Have not used it on the dog until I was sure he was able to cope... For Sam it was @ 9 months old. 

I don't think it's a matter of age. I am thinking it's more important the dog should understand what is asked and perform reliably. 

Into is a little tricky because they readily understand collar pressure but electrical stimulation is not as natural to them. Get a few good gun dog training DVDs and compare methods. Wise, effective and cheap. 
Nothing compares to pro trainer results, though. I spent lots of time and money on the subject.


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

Just read about collar conditioning. The dog needs to wear the collar for several weeks in the off position. The collar association must be positive before any training begins.


----------



## DPGlastron (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks! I will put the collar on him when we are outside on the lead but will wait about a month before introducing him to the stimulation. He does not seem to pay any attention to the collar when he is wearing it!

Thanks for the input!

Dustin P


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Excellent, with a little consistency you will have off leash and reliable in no time. 

I also use a whistle which I overlaid in this order...training collar- ecollar- whistle. By two years old I can reliably have the dog wearing no collar at all, if I so choose.


----------



## Garey (Oct 17, 2015)

We started using our e-collar at 6months. Lucy is now 10 months old. It is a fantastic, effective and humane training tool if used correctly. Our girl knows all basic obedience responses off leash reliably. We are now ready to start boat edequate training. I'm looking forward to having a fishing buddy. You will never regret using the e-collar. You might consider using an e-collar training coach. I used K9 Offleash in the Houston area.


----------

